# Motu 8pre: Output freischalten



## Fabian Frank (11. Mai 2008)

Hallo!

ich habe heut zum Geburtstag endlich die Motu 8pre Soundkarte bekommen.
Nach einer langen Tortour des Einstellens geht es nun endlich, etwas aufzunehmen. Das Problem ist nur, dass die Wiedergabe jetzt strikt nicht funktioniert.

Evtl. könnte ich die Outputs über die Motu CueMix Console freischalten, jedoch kommt folgende Fehlermeldung, wenn ich diese öffnen will:


```
Assertion (!Failed()) failed in "...." on Line 35.
```

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen? Ich versuche schon vergebens, das zu lösen, was durch die Bedienungsanleitung nicht grad einfacher wird.

Ahja: In anderen Fällen, zum beispiel von Öffnen der Audio Console, erscheint folgende Fehlermeldung:


```
The AudioWire Driver was not found!
```

Viele Grüße und schonmal Danke im Vorraus,

Fabian


----------



## Icarus (13. Mai 2008)

Guten Abend!

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag! 

Ich nehme mal an dass du das Motu in einer DAW-Software verwendest - welche ist es genau? vielleicht liegt es an den Einstellungen des Sequencers.

Gruss Danny


----------



## Fabian Frank (16. Mai 2008)

danke 

Also, ich verwende als Sequencer Magix Samplitude v8 Professional.
Das mit dem Problem habe ich nun auch gelöst, nun habe ich jedoch das nächste:
Hinundwieder tritt ein weißes rauschen oder ein knacken auf, solange bis ich die Motu neustarte. Dann dauerts wieder ne Zeit lang, und dann gehts wieder los...

Kann das evtl. an dem NEC-CHip der FW Karte liegen ?

grüße


----------

